# بيع بطاقات اعادة الشحن كويك نت ، بيع بطاقات الانترنت كويك نت



## tjarksa (16 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم . 

الان يوجد لدينا بطاقات اعادة شحن الانترنت كويك انت STC بالفئات التاليه , 

- شهر مفتوح التحميل بـ 150 
- ثلاثة اشهر مفتوح التحميل بـ 300 ريال . 

البيع في جميع انحاء المملكه برساله نصية فوراً بعد تحويل المبلغ .

لدينا عملاء نسعد بخدمتهم . 
:thumbs_up:

جوال + واتس اب : 0555593904


----------

